# Constant brady and desats-but only when feeding?



## DonnaBallona

Had anyone got any experience of this? Judes used to have lots of bradys when he was in the ICU and they eventually calmed right down to almost nothing. he would have one every few days and even then they were self-correcting.

now hes moved into transitional care and being bottle fed though he seems to be having them constantly, and ALWAYS when he's being fed. his saturations were hovering in the 60's yesterday and so today he's gone back onto low-flo oxygen-and then he stays at 100%. he literally only desats/bradys when he's feeding and in the hour afterwards. Jude is a VERY windy baby though and is also on meds for reflux.

is this something he will grow out of? and if not, what will they do? any experiences? 

xx


----------



## bumpsmum

Daniel was the same with saturations he danced about with the low-flow settings for a good few days before he came off it altogether it was up then down then up again his alarms rang more times with that than when he was first born, very frustrating to watch!

it may just be that the bottle feeding too tiring to coordinate it all together causing the bradys does he self correct them? remember his suck reflux is still in its early days and they like to keep us on our toes he's done amazingly well in his short 4 weeks he will quickly grow out of it they wouldnt let u keep bottle feeding if they thought it was too much for him. ur an experienced NICU mummy you'll know yourself how sometimes a minor thing quickly resolves xx


----------



## Srrme

It is something he will grow out of. He just needs time to adjust to the bottle feeding. It's a lot of work! ;)


----------



## WantsALittle1

Our little girl started desatting and having small Bradys (always self-correcting) during every feeding when she reached ~35 weeks. It was so frustrating, but our hospital didn't count them against her discharge checklist because they occurred only during feeding. We never had to go back on oxygen for them, but I will say that something about the feeding was really making it hard for our girl to self-regulate so I'm not surprised that your bubba is having them around feeding time. A lot of blood flows to the stomach to help digest food, so it sorta makes sense that the heart and lungs might have extra obstacles to deal with!

As so many other NICU moms can confirm, one day the Bradys and desats just suddenly stop happening, like magic. It's like the baby wakes up, around a time that might have coincided with their birth had they stayed in longer... We stopped having non-feeding Bs and Ds suddenly at the middle of the 35th week. We were sent home even though AJ was still desatting/Bradying during feedings (though not an hour afterward as you're experiencing) and we have had no trouble with her being at home. She is a healthy, happy chub-a-lub, and your LO will be too!

I can truly sympathize with the frustration of Bs and Ds... I hope they clear up soon, hon!

xoxo


----------



## TwoBumps

Yep me! Replied to your other post about CLD so that tells you a bit of Joshua's history, but he also used to desat when feeding. He really seemed to hold onto his wind and would desat when feeding and for about an hour later. I used to spend a long time winding him, and eventually it improved and stopped being so dramatic. 

I was told when I was in the NICU that all babies desat when feeding its just that most don't have sat monitors on & the doctors were never concerned about it x x


----------



## hello_kitty

My little guy had problems with bradys that required low flo oxygen when he was around 35 weeks. Before then he barely had any. He was on the oxygen for almost a week until he got sick with a bacterial infection, it was so bad that he couldnt breathe on his own. The third day into the antibiotics, he started recovering. On the fourth day they took him off of the ventilator and put him on high flow oxygen, later that afternoon he was doing so good with breathing they turned off the oxygen but kept the air. The fifth day, they completely turned off the canula. He has had no desaturation ever since his recovery, yesterday they unplugged his oxygen monitor because he didnt need it. It will happen, believe me. He gave me a scare one day and the next day he was doing so good the bradys disappeared like magic. I still couldnt believe it and called a few times a day to check up on it. The nurses told me "nope he's done with that phase". It was like music to my ears. The bradys stopped at around 36 weeks for him.


----------



## leannejkl

Hey, My daughter has been going through this at the moment, she was born at 28 weeks and is 6 weeks now and she was fine anytime other then feeding and just after. like your baby she is very windy to so i bought a Dr Brown prem bottle and she hardly has them now, its the only bottle she will finish a feed from and hardly has wind with it and since i started using this bottle her desats are a hell of a lot less..... she was getting them so bad they actually sent her to great ormand street and done a lot of tests on her that all came back fine. they did start her on *diraretics (spelling) that i think has helped also? But i would suggest trying to get your own bottle for your baby that will reduce wind. xx


----------

